# Criminal Minds 2/4 (superbowl)



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Is scheduled for 10:30p I'd pad 30 minutes just in case the postgame show runs over. They won't start it past 11:00p, the did that with Alias and found out the ratings didn't count since the show started after prime-time.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

My unit guide is showing 7:00. I'm on the west coast.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Yeah, my HD-TiVo is showing 10:00 eastern.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

My DTivo was showing 10:30, I'll double check tonight. Regardless I suggest padding assuming the latest CBS will begin criminal minds is 10:59.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Futon Critic has it listed at 10:00 PM EST as well. I really don't see why it's not scheduled for 10:30 though, given the 6:25 EST game start. It certainly won't start by 10, and I'd be really surprised if they'd have more than just a few minutes of post-game yakkity-yak to fill in if it finishes between 10:00 and 10:30. As far as it not being shown the night of the game, that would really suck for CBS given the plot: (I'll spoilerize just in case anyone considers the one-sentence guide data description a spoiler)



Spoiler



"The Big Game" -- The BAU team is called in to investigate when a wealthy couple is murdered in their home following a Super Bowl party, on CRIMINAL MINDS, Sunday, Feb. 4 immediately following CBS Sports' coverage of Super Bowl XLI.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Zap2it shows it as 10:30. (EST) maybe it's a time zone difference?


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

The show was originally in my todo list at 9:30PM Central. A day or two ago I noticed it changed to 9:00PM Central. I went in and padded it more than I originally had! If the show starts before 10:30PM Central I'll be very surprised.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I'm just going to do a live HD capture of both on my Mac. I'd planned to do that anyway to get HD copies of the game's commercials.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

So did anyone's guide data still have Criminal Minds starting at 10:30 (Eastern)? According to the clock on my TiVo, it was (or was almost) 10:26 when the show started.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> So did anyone's guide data still have Criminal Minds starting at 10:30 (Eastern)? According to the clock on my TiVo, it was (or was almost) 10:26 when the show started.


I don't know. I set it to record the game and padded the end by an hour and a half. That got the episode with about 2 minutes to spare.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

tai-pan said:


> I don't know. I set it to record the game and padded the end by an hour and a half. That got the episode with about 2 minutes to spare.


Well, sounds like your guide data had the game ending at 10:00 then. I'm just curious whether the people whose TiVos showed Criminal Minds starting at 10:30 missed the beginning of the show. I had thought it would have made more sense just to plan on starting the show at 10:30, in which case the announcers just would have had to do about 4 more minutes of post-game analysis chit-chat, and people wouldn't have needed to pad so much. Isn't that the #1 concern of network scheduling people?


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine always showed 7:00 PM. I'm on the west coast. Looks like it actually started around 7:25.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> .....and people wouldn't have needed to pad so much. Isn't that the #1 concern of network scheduling people?


Good call, Jeff.  I am pretty sure that is exactly right.  Network folks are quite concerned about whether some people's commercial skipping TIVOs get messed up. They just might abandon the TIVO and watch stuff live so they can view all the commercials.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

CBS is reairing the Superbowl episode tomorrow, Wednesday, 8pm Eastern/Pacific, 7pm Central/Mountain,
followed by the conclusion of the 2 parter.


phox


----------

